# Looking for.....



## ladycop322 (Jul 28, 2014)

a purple and black alumilite blank...NOT acrylic....too difficult and time consuming to turn...I know I can make my own but looking for variety...

any suggestions?

It will be placed on a titanium aero pen.

Thank you all!

Michelle


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 28, 2014)

Clear, or opaque Alumilite?


----------



## ladycop322 (Jul 29, 2014)

Either or


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 29, 2014)

Michelle,

FWIW you will probably get several responses from our resident casters by virtue of this post.  Whenever you are "Looking For" something a better place to make the post is in Deals, Trades, Gifts and Wants.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 30, 2014)

ladycop322 said:


> a purple and black alumilite blank...
> 
> It will be placed on a titanium aero pen.
> 
> ...


 

Purple and Black are a good color combo, now if you would just put them on either a slimline or a cigar you could enter them in either the Slimline contest or the Ball Point Contest


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 31, 2014)

Like this?


----------

